# Quickest way to kill a Shark?



## Zack

I was watching that TV show Shark Hunters? and when they were going to keep a particular shark they inserted a knife through the neck area of the shark to kill it quickly.

Kind of like matadors do to the Bulls in Spain.. 

Is this a good method?
Does it require much talent?

Just curious that's all..


----------



## calsr

If It Is A Big Shark Dont Draw Back A Nub On That Hand


----------



## Fish-a-mon

The best way is not too, but if you are going to I personally like to cut the tail almost all the way through and let it bleed out. No reason to kill them immedately as they will release their urine into the meat.


----------



## Zack

Fish-a-mon said:


> The best way is not too, but if you are going to I personally like to cut the tail almost all the way through and let it bleed out. No reason to kill them immedately as they will release their urine into the meat.


The only shark I have killed was years ago at SPI when the Osprey did its maiden 12 hour trip and a deckhand gaffed my lil 24" shark before I could think how I wanted to release my first shark..

****** me off for days..

*Catch and Release only for life now!*

Just wanted to know how other people do it tho..


----------



## mastercylinder60

the quickest way is with a bang stick, but there's really no good reason to kill sharks unless you like the taste of their meat.


----------



## Brian Castille

Occasionally, we'll keep one, but it's been a while. Best way is a .38 to the head.


----------



## Fish-a-mon

I went out Tuesday 18th on the Casey (Captain Elliots). I was very happy to see the deckhands ask the folks if they wanted to keep the sharks they caught, everyone said no and all were thrown back.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Let's go hug a tree. LOL*

On the beach I smack'm hard once on the head w. my 5# mallet.
If I decide to eat the fish. Gut it and bleed before it stops kickin.

On a boat, I used a 38 wad cutter. It doesn't come out the other side.
Shark steak is great. If taken care of and it's legal.

This year is my 15th annual shark fry.
It's a blast. We mainly serve trout and reds, but you gotta have 
a little shark meat cuz some have never tried it.


----------



## Trouthunter

What Inc. said. I use to use a .410 shotgun with slugs, then moved to a stainless .12 gauge pump. Since I sold my offshore boat I just carry a .45 auto for sharks; it works, but so does cutting their tails off which you need to do anyway.

TH


----------



## captMATT

holly **** people.....theres no need to kill a shark unless you plan on eating it like it says above. bleeding the shark is the proper way to kill it, because if you're killing i'de hope you're eating it. why waste a good shark when you can come back another day and hope to catch another.


----------



## mastercylinder60

i guess we're just a bunch of mindless "treehuggers," captmatt. or, then again, maybe some people just like to kill for killing's sake.

as i've said in previous threads on this subject, i think it takes superior intelligence to understand the importance of conservation of our natural resources, but that's just me. what do i know?


----------



## Smallfrye

Sharks, bears and lions should only be killed by a single hunter with a bowie knife and loin cloth. Any other method is butchery.

From this sporting method came the saying: "sometimes you eat the bear; sometimes the bear eats you "


----------



## justletmein

mastercylinder said:


> i guess we're just a bunch of mindless "treehuggers," captmatt. or, then again, maybe some people just like to kill for killing's sake.
> 
> as i've said in previous threads on this subject, i think it takes superior intelligence to understand the importance of conservation of our natural resources, but that's just me. what do i know?


...or perhaps it takes someone who thinks they have superior intelligence to want to tell other people what to do.  Anyhow I don't see anyone here stating they're killing and not eating so no need to start a conservation bash going just yet. I for one don't keep sharks unless I think they're not healthy enough to survive being released but as long as others are legal I'm not gonna tell them what to do.


----------



## HoustonKid

Brian Castille said:


> Occasionally, we'll keep one, but it's been a while. Best way is a .38 to the head.


Just dont shoot it in the boat. May create a leaking problem!!!!!


----------



## Roby

How does a shark release it's urine into the meat? Is this some sort of biological function that only sharks possess?


----------



## mastercylinder60

justletmein said:


> ...or perhaps it takes someone who thinks they have superior intelligence to want to tell other people what to do.  Anyhow I don't see anyone here stating they're killing and not eating so no need to start a conservation bash going just yet. I for one don't keep sharks unless I think they're not healthy enough to survive being released but as long as others are legal I'm not gonna tell them what to do.


then, just give it some of my ex-wife's spaghetti. that'll kill it. :biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60

Roby said:


> How does a shark release it's urine into the meat? Is this some sort of biological function that only sharks possess?


they don't. sharks have a nitrogen compound in their blood that quickly deteriorates into ammonia once it dies. this is what gives rise to the common misconception that it is "releasing urine," since urine has a distinctive ammonia smell. the best way to prevent this is to cut off the tail immediately and "bleed" the shark, as several people have mentioned.


----------



## justletmein

I didn't know that MC, but I'm not that educated on the subject. They do urinate through their skin though yes?


----------



## Bobby

Put a scuba tank in its mouth then sit back(way back) with a 30-06 and shoot the tank. It will kill them everytime.








I just reread the original post on this thread and from what I read all he asked for was how is the best way to kill a shark. I didn't see anything asking for all you people with superior intelligence to tell him if he should kill that shark or not. He didn't even say he was going to kill a shark, just wanted to know the best way to do it.


----------



## justletmein

Bobby said:


> Put a scuba tank in its mouth then sit back(way back) with a 30-06 and shoot the tank. It will kill them everytime.


 :fireworks

LMAO... I think there's an "instructional video" on that technique at the local blockbuster too.


----------



## CypressTexas

Brian Castille said:


> Occasionally, we'll keep one, but it's been a while. Best way is a .38 to the head.


Sweet...........bust a cap


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Sweeet pic.*

That's a great fish for a little penn and a ugly stick.
That took more than 10 minutes for sure.

Love the hat too.

Folks just don't make it sit there and bleed to death.
Baseball bat works wonders too.
It's amazing how little they move around with one good bonk on the melon.

Nothing wrong w. keeping a legal fish.


----------



## ZenDaddy

Bobby said:


> Put a scuba tank in its mouth then sit back(way back) with a 30-06 and shoot the tank. It will kill them everytime.


Hey, did you see the Mythbusters take on blowing a shark up with a scuba tank? Now that was television at its finest.


----------



## ZenDaddy

*Hey, that's just not right*



Smallfrye said:


> Sharks, bears and lions should only be killed by a single hunter with a bowie knife and loin cloth. Any other method is butchery.
> 
> From this sporting method came the saying: "sometimes you eat the bear; sometimes the bear eats you "


See that's the problem with posts like these. Everyone is so sensitive. In my case why can only 'single' hunters enjoy hunting sharks, bears and lions? What about us 'married' hunters? Why should we be left out?


----------



## CypressTexas

Man...I'm gonna try that bowie knife gig on my next trip to the mountains and the beach.


----------

